

Open source technologies that will drive new innovations - krudnicki
http://rudnicki.info/2013/12/open-source-technologies-that-will-drive-new-innovations/

======
bliti
I'm working on a project with one of the points in mind. Its an API that
allows popular embedded cards (arduino, raspberry pi) to message each other
through the web. It called bbedy
([https://github.com/bliti/bbedy](https://github.com/bliti/bbedy)). This is
version 0.2, and it is mostly functional.

The aim of the project is to enable the exchange of (sensor) data between
devices. It is driven by a simple protocol I'm about to publish on github. The
idea came to be when I did not have any way of exchanging data between two
raspberry pi projects I was working on. I prototyped a very crude version and
it worked very well. I decided to create an open source version that could be
easily pushed to Heroku or any Django-enabled web host (like webfaction). ETA
for the project is January 2014. Shoot me an email if you'd like to know more.

------
spenvo
I would say this document is full of them.
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/spencer-dailey/eighth-
public-...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/spencer-dailey/eighth-public-draft-
of-transparent-business-charter/10152082649821154)

I'm the author. You can ask questions @spencenow

------
auganov
Isn't OpenCV [and stuff on top of it] fairly simple for face recognition
already?

~~~
gmuslera
Probably what will matter is not just detecting your face, but what you do
with that, like [https://github.com/thearn/webcam-pulse-
detector](https://github.com/thearn/webcam-pulse-detector)

Anyway, would go a bit forward into computer vision/opencv, not just face
detection, but body/objects detection using that information to build things.

